# Parmesan strips-rec idea



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2006)

_My girls wanted some lemon pepper wings for an appy today, so that's what I made for them, then they showed up with an appy for well all of us but I just might take them and go hide _
_They just took white bread, cut off the crusts. Then toasted each side in the broiler. Removed from oven and lightly buttered the toast on one side. Then they cut the bread into strips. Then they took cream cheese,some mayo, some thinly sliced green onions,and some Tabasco,mixed it well and, they spread this on the buttered side of the bread, diped the coated side into some finely grated parmesan and put it back under the broiler til the cheese started to get brown ...They are YUMMY  At last my girls are cooking _

_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2006)

They sound wonderful.  Lucky lady!


----------



## MJ (Sep 10, 2006)

You are the appetizer Queen, Kadesma. Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> They sound wonderful. Lucky lady!


Thanks Pds,
It's nice having the girls pitching in..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> You are the appetizer Queen, Kadesma. Thanks!


Thanks MJ,
with this crew, you need baskets of food 

kadesma


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 10, 2006)

Kadesma, here is a recipe that cjs first brought to my attention.  It is simple to make and oh so delicious:


* Exported from MasterCook *
                               Bacon Crisps
Recipe By     :
Serving Size  : 0     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Appetizers
  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
     1/2           cup  freshly grated Parmesan cheese
  1              pound  sliced bacon -- cut in half
  1                     sleeve Waverly Wafers or other buttery rec

Barbie's sister made a tin full of these. They were gobbled up by Americans and Brits alike.

These can be frozen after they're cooked. Place the frozen crisps on a baking sheet and reheat them for 5 minutes in a 350°F oven.

Preheat the oven to 250F.  Place 1 teaspoon of the cheese on each cracker
and wrap tightly with a strip of bacon (no toothpick required!). Place the wrapped crackers on a broiler rack on a baking sheet and put the baking sheet on the oven rack; bake for 2 hours, or until the bacon is done. 1) Do not turn. Drain on paper towels. Serve hot or at room temperature.  Makes 10 servings.

NOTE: We were a little impatient during our testing and baked these at 350°F for about 40 minutes, with good results.

Description:
  "Paula Deen"


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2006)

_Thank you bj,_
_I saw the show where Paula made some of these, but had forgotten about it til you mentioned it. Will have to give the recipe a try. Thanks again._

_kadesma_


----------



## Anne (Sep 21, 2006)

Kadesma, it sounds like your daughters are going to be young Ina Gartens (or someone) before long!  Those appetizers sound delicious!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 21, 2006)

Anne said:
			
		

> Kadesma, it sounds like your daughters are going to be young Ina Gartens (or someone) before long! Those appetizers sound delicious!


Thank you Anne,
The appetizers are delicious. We will be having some for my grandson Cade's birthday party on saturday. Course I get to make them this time  I'm really proud of my girls, they are taking quite an interest in cooking now and we have so much fun trying all kinds of ideas and recipes.

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 21, 2006)

Another great one from you Kadesma! Thank you!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 21, 2006)

_Thanks Michelemarie,_
_These are tasty and pretty easy to do. I'm making  several batchs of these and about 6 batches of wings for Cade's big party saturday I'm happy you like them._

_kadesma _


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 21, 2006)

*kadesma*

Your girls are really self sufficient when it comes to cooking.  The Parmesan Strips - receipe idea is great and I will add it to my book of receipes.

You and your family have a great day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> Your girls are really self sufficient when it comes to cooking. The Parmesan Strips - receipe idea is great and I will add it to my book of receipes.
> 
> You and your family have a great day.
> 
> Jill and Jolie


Yes Jill they are doing great and enjoying it. Thank you for the kind words.

kadesma


----------

